

Looking for quick advice on an Echeck / ACH processing. - eof

Sorry, I am not sure where else to ask.  I am going to be doing mostly payment processing, so I will need to be doing direct payments into people's accounts.<p>I have procrastinated in this part of the process, but I would really like to be able to send payments by Dec 1.  Only a couple dozen a month at first, we'll see how it grows.<p>Looking for something with flexible integration, this project is in python if that matters.  We will also be accepting infrequent medium sized deposits.
======
alphamutt
Check out ach direct. Many of the big guys like Paypal used them when they
were first starting out.

Good service and pricing. Www.achdirect.com

